# New Business opening on Nov 13th (Friday)



## Realtor

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Try, Try again until you succeed is my Motto.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I closed the Bing Biz down several months ago (long story) I am now in the process of opening up a "Studio of the Arts" located at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">3015 Mobile Hwy.</st1:address></st1:Street> this is NOT your typical "Studio of the Arts" No paintings,old stuffor any of that.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I spent alot of money down there on the PA system. This is a place for our younger generation to go "hang" with their peers. I want to emphasize this is a "*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #ff1111; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Alcohol/Drug/Weapon FREE ZONE</U>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">"This type of thing WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A place for them to listen to their music, do their thing. If you have a teenager, let them know about us. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Here are the flyers for the first 2 nights. (Heavy Metal local bands) Doors open at 6PM both nights.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>
 






</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>I am open to any types of music that will draw a crowd, if you know of anyone that has a band and would like to play at the Vault, have themget in contact with me, and I'll have "my people, talk to your people" </o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>I am alsoinworkingwith "OnePlanetLive Concerts" from Oregon to broadcast our events across the web. No date or show for this just yet, however our first broadcast will be going to the UK.</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>We are currently booked until the middle of December.</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>Life, wow what a ride! Who know whats next!</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>


----------



## kahala boy

Good Luck with this very much needed venue for the kids Jim:bowdown:bowdown:usaflag:usaflag I wish the very best of luck to you and to a long and successful venture. :letsdrink:letsdrink Wish there was something in Navarre like this for the kids... I'm jealous....


----------



## wld1985

So is this going to be a Metal type thing?

I'd turn that place into a dance thing once a week, or twice aweek.. I remember when I was young, I would go to seville for teen night.. I think it was every wed. night from 7-11 was around 10 bucks to getin... 13-18yr olds only..


----------



## Realtor

This thing can evolve into anything.

At the moment I am working with a couple "at risk" young people helping them get credits to go towards their GED. Event planning, communications, organizing, promotions, entirespectrum with this one.

There is a guy thats interested in doing auctions

several other things in the works as well.

We completed the light show and fog machines tonight, just a little more PA system things to do and it will be completed, thinking about hanging the speakers to get them up off the floor.


----------



## corrinas2

what age is minuim... 

does that mean PFF kids have no cover????? LOL....


----------



## Clay-Doh

:doh Man. I have a bunch of notes I was scribbling down on the way back from Panama city thursday night. Was thinking of exact same thing, even stopped and looked at a building.



Timing is everythng.



I got some ideas for ya Jim if your intrested.


----------



## Realtor

clay,

bring ondem idears.

450-6276


----------



## FenderBender

I think this is great, best of luck to you. Is this formerly the Blue Bar building?


----------



## wld1985

> *FenderBender (11/8/2009)*I think this is great, best of luck to you. Is this formerly the Blue Bar building?


No, this is the old Bingo place.. On mobile hwy down past W street.. Its the one jim had open for a few months.. Light brown building


----------



## Realtor

anyone have 3-4 old cubical walls they would like to donate?


----------



## SuthernComfort

I know there's a lot of "IF's" involved in doing something like this for kids.



I have 3 teens, and I hope this new venue works out great for you. These kids need more venues to get out

and "network" in.



Have you started any online sites yet for it?


----------



## Realtor

http://www.myspace.com/thevaultstudio3015


----------



## wld1985

jim, change the background on that.. WOW,it hurts my eyes..


----------



## Deeplines

Jim, Can adults go to your place. 

I just randomly checked on of the acts to see what type of music it was. I picked Trevor Lambert. I would like to hear that young man play. He's good. 

I know, no Beer. Do you sell Iced Tead, sweet of course.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Gonna try and stop by with Renee' after dinner at rocklobsters cafe friday. Lookin forward to seein what you got goin Jim!


----------



## Silver

Didn't realize the owner was a PFF'er!

My bands going to be playing there on November 20th!

I'll get a flier on here ASAP.

Jim I'll be by to talk to you tonight, Justin's told you about me, but we've got some details to work out as I book most of the bigger metal shows in this town!

See you later on tonight!


----------



## User6882

hopefully ill be coming by tonight too.. see everybody there.. theres gona be some great bands playing


----------



## rbunch

Hope your business does great. Def a good thing. My friends have a band that has become pretty big. Sky Tells All, used to be My Farewell. They are on tour now but I will def let Josh know about your place so they can maybe play a homecoming show when they get back.


----------



## User6882

im good friends with josh and he knows about the vault already


----------



## Silver

Here's a flyer for the show 

Hopefully we can get some PFF'ers out there!


----------



## Billcollector

I use to work at a night club where Mindtrip played. You will not be disappointed by them.


----------



## Realtor

WOW, what a weekend! All the bands did a great job. I feel very confidant that the vault will be a great place for our younger people (I have to stop using the term "Kids")

Fore the opening weekend we had a great turn out. No problems with anyone, worked out a few bugs and ready to roll now.

Jim


----------



## rob883

Glad to hear it !!!! We stopped by right after Skynyrd and it looked all had left.I did see your truck parked out back though.


----------



## Silver

My band will be playing there tonight! It's only 8 bucks, so you guys should all come out if you can and support the new business!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Jim, woulda liked to stop by last Friday on your grand opening, but you saw Renee after she jumped off the back of the bike at 50 mph on 110 that night!



We'll make it up there soon...think were gonna relax at home tonight. Dinner and watch Carlito's Way.


----------



## Silver

We're playing at The Vault again on Friday night! PM me if you're coming, it'd be cool to meet some new faces.

Doors @ 6:00, some awesome bands including I Am Terrified (www.myspace.com/iamterrified) Theyre awesome.

Then some locals like WhenAmberSleeps (www.myspace.com/whenambersleeps)

come hang


----------



## Realtor

http://www.myspace.com/thevaultstudio3015


----------

